# ANXIETY/TB/IBS ?



## jeffrey123 (Jun 23, 2017)

okay so here's my story

I'm 24 years old im in fairly good shape but my mental health and bowels run my life, I feel consumed by thoughts of inadequacy and helplessness.

it all started when I was 16, up until then I had no bowel problems and some mental health issues but nothing relating to what im dealing with now, I would go out constantly on public transport and to parties without a care in the world but now I find all social activites challenging.

when I was 16 I was staying with my brother over the 8 week summer break and I became extremely addicted to an online game playing up to 14 hrs a day and living off a diet of energy drinks and noodles eventually he told me I hadn't left the house in 3 weeks and forced me to go the local shopping centre, I immediantly had a serve panic attack and locked myself in a toilet and begged him over the phone to come back and get me although I cant remember if I actually needed the toilet or just felt safe in there, this was followed by therapy anti depressants and so on,

for the most part between 16 and 19 I had a strong grip on the situation but then I took a girl out on a date hopped on a train an after leaving the first station of a 16 station trip new I desperately needed the toilet, I managed to get her to jump off at the next station with me where I just made it in time. this was extremely difficult for me and rocked my confidence but I pushed threw and eventually got my confidence back but it did start my fear of public transport and needing to go to the toilet.

I have tried seeing a eastern doctor who put me on a diet which was very challenging but did seem to help for a while, but Imodium seems to be the only thing that gives me the relief and mental confidence to go about my everyday life, having read many of your forums on here I am happy to hear that im not the only one that relives on this, my heart truly goes out to those of you that are on it every single day and taking large amounts, at this point I only take 2 tablets when I have to go to events or if ive got a long shift at work and had worrying movements in the morning, im currently being tested for ibs although im quite sure I do have it, so many different food groups upset my stomach it is a recurring thing, for a long time I was convinved that is was just my anxiety that caused my nervous bowel movements and although im certain that plays a large roll I have had many days where I ve been completely calm and had to face an ibs attack which then triggers the anxiety

not sure exactly what im looking for but joinging this page and writing my story has defiantly made me feel a lot better I would appreciate feedback from those of you who have been positively diagnosed with ibs on wether you think I to suffer from the same horrible disease.

thank you so much to those of you who have taken the time to read my story, hope to hear from some of you soon, keep fighting everybody we can all face our demons together and improve our lives !


----------

